# With the anniversary approaching, here is a new look at the Kennedy assassination



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not for the uninitiated, this film assumes you know some history and are VERY interested in the subject. It is 
3 1/2 hours long, but worth it. I've studied the subject for years, and I learned a lot here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great video.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr, thanks for the treat........ I likely have thousands of hours invested in the events beginning with the Kennedy assassination on up to 911. Likely my most researched conspiracy topics......Am I interested you ask? I have not seen this one....imagine that, as I thought I had long surveyed all available info, insider info/details or theories. There used to be a conspiracy museum in Dallas right there with the depository building, wow, it had some interesting takes.....anyway it was shut down years ago. I will absorb and let you know what I think.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, A Watchman. I'd be interested in your opinion. PM me.


----------



## Chris Jacobsen (Nov 24, 2015)

I have not viewed this, but the democrats that hold power were th ones that ordered the hit. I do not trust our government.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks sideKahr. I will cue this up when I have time to watch it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, A Watchman. I'd be interested in your opinion. PM me.


SideKahr, I apologize I just saw your request. Let me get my wife settled and myself out of the dog house, and I will PM you this evening.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Thanks sideKahr. I will cue this up when I have time to watch it.


I must warn you, it will either enlighten you to some extent or you will be forced to discount the power of the elite


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I must warn you, it will either enlighten you to some extent or you will be forced to discount the power of the elite


That's fine, I welcome new approaches. You're well aware of how many theories of the crime exist, have at it.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the upload. The wife and I will have to watch it. I watched a documentary about it a little ago, but still things don't add up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

On the day he went to meet his maker..my Mama said..they will be arguing about the circumstances for the next hundred years. Its only been fifty years or so but thinking she was sure right about that deal. Who really cares is the point?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> On the day he went to meet his maker..my Mama said..they will be arguing about the circumstances for the next hundred years. Its only been fifty years or so but thinking she was sure right about that deal. *Who really cares is the point?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly what they were counting on. Sealing records for 50 years, etc. Even if they find the guilty persons, they're probably dead. The same agenda is being played out with 911, IMHO.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

They sealed the records and the current largest suspect became president... seems like the plan worked very well.


----------

